# Rupert Bear



## Wilberforce (Nov 14, 2016)

Does anyone collect or make him


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 15, 2016)

We loved Rupert Bear!  We had a small stuffed one, some of the annuals, books and the video "Rupert and the Frog Song" that the boys watched over and over.  I have saved the books for someday grandchildren.  Are you looking for something in particular?


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 15, 2016)

No, I am not looking for anything actually my husband is a Rupert Bear collector. He is permanently hospitalized now but I have kept the collection going as Rupert has played such a big part of our live, we had a Rupert room, bedding, curtains, plates, toys soap.I even knitted my husband sweaters .You name it we have it and of course all the Annuals going back to the first one in 1936
He is not known so much in Canada but when in the Uk we kept uo with the meetings etc of like minded collectors.

It is so good to connect with someone who loves him too, take care of your Rupert stuff some of it is very valuable especially the annuals..do you remember which ones you have. I msy br able to tell you

XX Jeannine


----------



## Myquest55 (May 4, 2017)

You asked about the annuals - ages ago - and I knew where to look but hadn't made the effort until today when I was looking for something else.  We have 9 Rupert Bear Annuals - 1987 & 1988, then they are numbered:  55, 57, 58, 59 ,61, 62, & 63.  Some we bought while living in the UK and some were gifts.  I even knitted a Rupert jumper for one of the boys and we have a stuffed bear.  Maybe the (someday) grandkids will enjoy them!


----------

